
Xbox Series X: A standard or common 60fps is not a mandate - doener
https://twitter.com/aarongreenberg/status/1260017717001678849
======
particledecay
This hasn't been a debate in PC gaming for years, why do folks still look to
buy consoles these days? Serious question.

Is the only real hangup the exclusivity of certain titles? Because it can't be
resolution, framerate, peripherals, streaming, upgradability, game selection,
skill ceiling, or sound quality.

~~~
the_hoser
Cost, convenience, and availability. PC gaming is still out of reach for many
peie for one reason or another.

